# Nosema?



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

We're having a seriously warm day today (pushing 50) and our bees are flying. This is probably the first time in six weeks they've been able to get out. 

The number of corpses on the ground doesn't look unreasonable. However the snow is covered with yellow-brown splotches. I seem to recall that this is likely nosema. Am I correct, and if so what if anything should I do?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds about normal to me. If they've been cramped for six weeks, some couldn't hold it any longer. For me to be concerned about nosema, I'd have to see the landing board or sides of the box splattered. Anyone else?


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

first chance for a poo, sounds pretty normal. when its streaked up the front of the hive you know you have a problem


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

look at your hives, are they splatted?? If not, you should be ok.. but it wouldn't hurt to treat if you are concerned about it. QB


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

It's normal. Here's what nosema looks like.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215358


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

Aha. I'd forgotten the part about 'in the hive' or 'on the hive'. I'll take another look but at least three of the four hives are getting clear before they have to let go.

Thanks all.


----------



## lisarichards (Dec 6, 2004)

The hives look pretty good, actually. I took some pictures when I was out there:



Lots of dead bees all over the snow, which the chickens are quite enjoying:


----------



## churchsecretary (Dec 19, 2007)

You can't detect Nosema from simple poop on the snow. Nosema is associated with confinement, but not necessarily a result of confinement. If you want confirmation, you have to send a sample of a dead bee to a lab. Nosema requires a microscope and someone who knows what they are looking for.

church secretary


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, add me to the list of those concerned my hives have nosema. These are first year hives and had been doing pretty well, I think, until this. Lots of spotting on the snow around the hive and definitely streaking at the entrance. Quite a few dead bees piled below the entrance. Temps recently (occasionally) have gotten to the mid-40's range but winter is still with us. I'm reluctant to open the hives until the weather is warmer. I medicated with Fumagilin-B in the fall. I worry it's too cold yet to drop in a top feeder with medicated sugar - I think it'll freeze up - so what can a feller do at this point? Should I put on the feeder and hope the heat of the bees will keep the sugar water unfrozen or wait until warmer temps? Excessive moisture and humidity is another concern with the feeder now. Seeing as this is Montana, spring can be a long way off.

Suggestions?


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

The temp just a few inches away from the cluster will be at ambient (outside) temperature so don't count on the cluster keeping the water from freezing. If you haven't opened the hive, why do you think they need feed? If you are concerned about starving it would be better to go ahead and pop the top than to let them starve. In MT you are still looking at winter, I would go with a sheet of waxed paper on top of the frames and simply pour a couple of pounds of sugar on it. Place an empty box back on top and then the top cover. That will take care of the feed, not sure what your options are regarding nosema. I'm not overly concerned about a bunch of dead bees in front of the hive this time of year as it's normal for the hive to take the first opportunity to haul out the dead.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for the reply OkieDavid. I'm not concerned about feeding - rather I would use the syrup as a vehicle to deliver more Fumagilin-B to work on the nosema (if that's what's happening in there). Good to hear that a pile of dead bees is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------

